# Para-cord, anyone really use it?



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

So, a few months ago I started messing around with paracord and made some small bracelets and then a bunch of slings for my guns and some of my families guns... 

Anyway, just wondering if anyone has experience with actually using the stuff. has anyone ever come into a situation where they actually took their paracord item apart and had to use it for a functional/emergency purpose? Just curious as to anyone's experiences...


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

My buddy had to use his paracord bow sling once to strap on a deer to his pack because his straps broke.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have pulled it apart a few times just to make something out in the wilds, but not in a emergency situation. On my bear hunt a few years ago the guide replaced his boot lacing's with some with enough left over to wrap around the top of the boot 9 or 10 times. He had enough to lace up his boots and still have enough left over for a lot of uses if he needed it. 

One thing that you have to watch is what you purchase and what it really is. I bought a 100' coil of it from some store (I believe that it was Sportsmans) and it didn't have the interior cords but a single cotton strand which was worthless for just about anything.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

no emergency purposes here either but I have used it several times. Stringing up meat, laces, string up tarps, belt, made a bow drill a couple of times (just for practice and fun), made a few snares. Tons of uses for it.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Critter said:


> I have pulled it apart a few times just to make something out in the wilds, but not in a emergency situation. On my bear hunt a few years ago the guide replaced his boot lacing's with some with enough left over to wrap around the top of the boot 9 or 10 times. He had enough to lace up his boots and still have enough left over for a lot of uses if he needed it.
> 
> One thing that you have to watch is what you purchase and what it really is. I bought a 100' coil of it from some store (I believe that it was Sportsmans) and it didn't have the interior cords but a single cotton strand which was worthless for just about anything.


Good point, is the paracord with the interior cords the "550" paracord?

Great uses so far, It's nice to kind of just jog your imagination. I'm the kind of guy that would have lots my boot laces and had the paracord on my shoulder not thinking I could use it for that purpose!! :|


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I really couldn't tell you if it was 550 cord or not. I usually just go into the store and grab a couple of packages of it when I want it. I did check the other cord that I purchased and it is the 550 cord with the individual strands so who knows.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I look at the 550 cord type bracelets and other nik naks as more of a fashion statement (right there with live strong bracelets)than an actual tool. I am not a fan. When I am outdoors I always have a couple 20' rolls with me and I use them quite often. It would be a pain in the neck to un-braid or unwind the wearable versions. I imagine more expensive than the bulk stuff also. Why not just throw a roll in your backpack or fanny pack or even your pocket. 
I will say that I am glad I was good buds with the S4, my gettin out present was a brand new 1000' roll of 550 cord. That and the couple of bundles I got from a parachute rigger buddy have served me well over the years. I just hope I don't ever run out.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Buddy and I stripped some, tied single strand ends together, tied on a small jig and caught some small trout with a willow pole. Not an emergency but needed something to do while things dried out after a rain.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I carry a large bracelet clipped to my backpack, probably 3x as large as my real wrist just in case. I have also replaced all of my boot laces with paracord for a just in case scenario. You have to double tie it though, because it does come untied fairly easily.

I order all of mine online through Gorilla Paracord and it is the 7 strand 500lb. cord.

I see it as cheap insurance if I ever need a bit of rope to tie something down or make a snare, fishing pole, etc.


----------

